# Seal Sands



## KEITH SEVILLE

Can anybody confirm please the whereabouts of the Grab Hopper
Dredger Seal Sands???
She left service in 2012 and was laid up.
Apparently a sale for further service fell through.

Regards
Keith


----------



## chadburn

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Can anybody confirm please the whereabouts of the Grab Hopper
> Dredger Seal Sands???
> She left service in 2012 and was laid up.
> Apparently a sale for further service fell through.
> 
> Regards
> Keith


Bloomdido is the man who may be able to give you an answer on this one Keith.


----------



## Erimus

I will ask on Northeast site..

Geoff

Ps Understand still laid up about a month ago.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks for your replys lads.

Best regards
Keith


----------



## ixion

in July and August 2017 to date Seal Sands is working on the salvage of metals from the wreck of the ss Norhauk near to the Inner Sunk mark off the Essex coast. See http://hha.co.uk/notices-to-mariners/ntm-11-2017/ . The ship is based temporarily at the port of Brightlingsea.


----------



## chadburn

Any information on the wreck itself please?


----------



## ixion

I have found some information on the wreck of the Norhauk there and its cargo on http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?10645 .

It appears she struck a mine in 1943 and I note that cargo includes metals such as zinc, copper, ferro-chrome and manganese.

I will post a picture of the Seal Sands taken recently off the port of Brightlingsea where she appears to be temporarily based.


----------



## chadburn

Many thanks ixion, just curious why the salvage operation would be mounted after all this time, I see the famous Rizdon Beasley has already had a go at the wreck, still there should be some interesting material coming up although I doubt if the Wireless sets will still work.
I can remember the Navy going around the Coast flattening the Wrecks.


----------



## Erimus

Perhaps ss Richard Montgomery next!

Geoff


----------



## Taffisgod2

Seal Sands currently is docked at Grimsby left Brightlingsea 4-5 days ago


----------



## Taffisgod2

Seal Sands is still laid up in Grimsby Dock
Interestingly a similar hopper dredger Cherry Sand is also working of the same docks


----------



## Erimus

Taffisgod2 said:


> Seal Sands is still laid up in Grimsby Dock
> Interestingly a similar hopper dredger Cherry Sand is also working of the same docks


Cherry Sand is a Grimsby based dredger.
geoff


----------



## Taffisgod2

Thanks you


----------



## Taffisgod2

Seal Sands is currently at anchor off Zanykothos Greece en-route to Odessa. Anyone have any info on this she left Grimsby early January and last recorded port was Gibraltar


----------



## Erimus

Left Grimsby 3rd January for Odessa, she is now registered in Malakal Harbour, which is in Palau..Micronesia.

geoff

Only arrived at anchorage today, eta Odessa 19th February.


----------



## Taffisgod2

Thanks Geoff, Seal Sands has been flying the Pilau flag for quite a while. Do you have any further information on her current deployment


----------



## Erimus

Taffisgod2 said:


> Thanks Geoff, Seal Sands has been flying the Pilau flag for quite a while. Do you have any further information on her current deployment


No,locally the thought on the Tees was that she would work in Odessa full stop.

geoff


----------



## Erimus

Presently at anchor outside Istanbul, eta Odessa 19th February still. 

geoff


----------



## Taffisgod2

Thanks Geoff I've been following her progress. She must be in better shape than I originally thought to make this trip, especially after being laid up in Grimsby for over a year


----------



## Erimus

Well she has been sitting on the same anchorage outside Istanbul that she has been for three weeks,considering her ETA Odessa was 19th Feb.....has she broken down,who knows?
geoff


----------



## Taffisgod2

Thanks Geoff it seems strange that she is stuck where she is. I've checked arrivals at Odessa and she is no longer listed. It may be as you say she's broken down or possibly awaiting clearance to sail or change crew. Who knows
I've been kee an eye on her as well. 
Regards 
Stewart


----------



## Taffisgod2

Seal Sands still at anchor in Istanbul for past 49 days. Marine Traffic also has a position for her in or around Chornomorsk in the Black Sea 17 days ago engaged in fishing?. Anyone have any information on this


----------



## Erimus

I still have her at same anchorage and not moved.checked three times a week.

Geoff


----------



## Taffisgod2

Thanks Geoff I also check her position several times a week. I have her listed as one of my fleet on Marine Traffic. I couldn't access my fleet this morning, so I typed in her name and it came up with 2 listing with same Id at different locations. Strange


----------



## Erimus

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/shipid:932513/mmsi:511502000/vessel:SEAL SANDS

She is nearly there....at last!

geoff


----------



## Taffisgod2

Anyone know why Seal Sands has been laid up in Mariupol for as couple of months


----------



## Degzie

Taffisgod2 said:


> Anyone know why Seal Sands has been laid up in Mariupol for as couple of months


According to MarineTraffic.com the Seal Sands is still working in the Mariupol area, she appears to be working with other dredgers in the area including the UMD Hercules (ex WD Mersey).
regards
Degzie


----------



## Steve Gray

Hi all, Mariupol, Ukraine the last time I spotted her.
Kind regards,
Steve.


----------



## Taffisgod2

Seal Sands has been laid up in Chornomorsk (UA) since 4.5.20


----------



## Taffisgod2

Has anyone got a latest update on the status and position of Seal Sands


----------



## Taffisgod2

Taffisgod2 said:


> Seal Sands has been laid up in Chornomorsk (UA) since 4.5.20


Thank you for the info. 
Its only a matter of time before she is broken up, if she hasn't been already


----------



## Degzie

The Seal Sands appears to be up for sale.
1065BSB - Blue Sea Brokers - International Ship Brokers 
degzie


----------



## Taffisgod2

That is definitely Seal Sands, but look at the price. Wow


----------



## Taffisgod2

I note Seal Sands is underway. Looks like she's headed for Mykolaev. Don't have any further information yet


----------



## Taffisgod2

Seal Sands now docked at Nika Tera in Ukraine. She's working and owned by CT. And is still considered to be up for sale.


----------



## Degzie

Seal Sands AIS is active. she is still docked at Nika Tera in Ukraine


----------



## Stanislav

Good day all
I work about 2 years ago on Seal Sands 
Ukrainian company buy the vessel and work will be only in Ukraine region.
After small rebuilding,we are try to work in Mariupol harbour,but unfortunately all the time was problem with Crane (Ruston Bicerus name ,something like this ) After works only like hopper barge under floating crane from harbour.
Approximately after 1 year go to overhauling the Crane ,but also without success 
Right now from crew’s word thay stay under the berth


----------

